# What's up with Marshal?



## averylee97 (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't get it. Sure he's cool, but my favorite squirrel is Filbert. I'm just wondering why *EVERYONE* seems to want him.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Honestly, I don't know. I'd like to have him to show off.

Also, go Filbert! Great squirrel.


----------



## J087 (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't get why these threads keep appearing. Probably for the same reason though.


----------



## kkate (Mar 17, 2014)

I agree with you so much. Marshal is overrated.


----------



## Improv (Mar 17, 2014)

J087 said:


> I don't get why these threads keep appearing. Probably for the same reason though.



amen


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 17, 2014)

Sure if I got him, I'd keep him. And if he moved, I'd probably turn him into bells... Hehehe


----------



## Prisma (Mar 17, 2014)

People think hes a cute marshmellow squirrel from what i've heard.


----------



## Gummysaur (Mar 17, 2014)

OMG...a cute squirrel is popular. I don't like him. Why does everyone else like him? I don't like him, so therefore something is wrong with the community because others like him!! Better make yet ANOTHER thread about it that has literally no clear response, because maybe he's a space alien from Pluto and THATS why people like him!


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 17, 2014)

J087 said:


> I don't get why these threads keep appearing. Probably for the same reason though.



I haven't seen any of these on Marshal lately, so I started my own.


----------



## Improv (Mar 17, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> I haven't seen any of these on Marshal lately, so I started my own.



the point is to sToP with these threads because they have no value whatsoever.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 17, 2014)

Because all other smugs are weird and creepy except for Marshal (and Eugene IMO) but yeah. Marshal is the "cutest" smug


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (Mar 17, 2014)

I have seen a couple of those Marshal threats since I joined, I wish everyone who would like to talk about Marshal being overrated would do it in 1 single threat instead of making more.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 17, 2014)

I started my Marshal thread, seeing as no one else did. Apparently I was wrong and I got a lot of hate for no reason.


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok. To all the people who just complained about this thread: I'M SORRY! Geez. I didn't think everyone would be so up in arms about me asking a question! I didn't see any other of these threads SO I ASKED! I apologize for wasting your time bby commented on this. I was just trying to get others opinions.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir Takoya said:


> I started my Marshal thread, seeing as no one else did. Apparently I was wrong and I got a lot of hate for no reason.



Me too. People have nothing better to do on here than cut us down. Excuse us for having a question!


----------



## sweaterpixels (Mar 17, 2014)

I find the idea of a tiny squirrel hitting on me amusing. Plus, he's the only Smug I have/like, other than Kyle but I already have a wolf in my town.


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 17, 2014)

sweaterpixels said:


> I find the idea of a tiny squirrel hitting on me amusing. Plus, he's the only Smug I have/like, other than Kyle but I already have a wolf in my town.



Ok. Thanks for responding with an answer, and not hatred.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 17, 2014)

Because hes moody and so hipster.


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 17, 2014)

Geez... people are so hostile about the thread thing...

I think Marshal is okay... he's cute (for a squirrel), but then again, so are so many other villagers. If Marshal moved into my town, that's fine, he'd live in my town, and when he pings me to leave, ciao! *I* don't think he's worth any more than any other villager. 

Some people might like Marshal because he's popular, which is a totally valid reason for liking something, or some people like Marshal because he's a squirrel or because of a billion other reasons there are to like a villager.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir Takoya said:


> I started my Marshal thread, seeing as no one else did. Apparently I was wrong and I got a lot of hate for no reason.



This forum can be like that. I stopped making opinion threads because people would comment "Why does everyone make a thread asking the same questions." I cried because some people were pretty mean... >.>


----------



## Gummysaur (Mar 17, 2014)

I like when people here are like "wow such haters". Clearly nobody here has seen a flame war or Mweor drama. xD

...but i like that. makes everything a lot simpler. <3


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Mar 17, 2014)

I just think he's cute and I'd love to have him in my town.


----------



## Improv (Mar 17, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> Ok. To all the people who just complained about this thread: I'M SORRY! Geez. I didn't think everyone would be so up in arms about me asking a question! I didn't see any other of these threads SO I ASKED! I apologize for wasting your time bby commented on this. I was just trying to get others opinions.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It's because so many people keep questioning popularity when there is one single answer to every single thread that asks the same exact question: people like who they like. It gets so frigging annoying seeing one every single day.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Mar 17, 2014)

A lot of people here can be utter *******s over silly things such as threads  (Referring the unnecessary hate you received.) Like, sheesh people. Calm down already, some people have opinions and want to express them. Also, if you don't care what we have to say then why would want to hear what _you_ want to say?

Marshal is fine I guess. To me he's just like every other smug to me.


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 17, 2014)

Rebeth13 said:


> Geez... people are so hostile about the thread thing...
> 
> I think Marshal is okay... he's cute (for a squirrel), but then again, so are so many other villagers. If Marshal moved into my town, that's fine, he'd live in my town, and when he pings me to leave, ciao! *I* don't think he's worth any more than any other villager.
> 
> Some people might like Marshal because he's popular, which is a totally valid reason for liking something, or some people like Marshal because he's a squirrel or because of a billion other reasons there are to like a villager.



Yeah I get ya. I was just wondering why he was going for 20+ million.


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 17, 2014)

Swurve said:


> It's because so many people keep questioning popularity when there is one single answer to every single thread that asks the same exact question: people like who they like. It gets so frigging annoying seeing one every single day.



So don't comment on them. I haven't seen a Marshal thread in a few days. So what if someone asks the same question everyone else does.

- - - Post Merge - - -



averylee97 said:


> Yeah I get ya. I was just wondering why he was going for 20+ million.



Oh, he goes for that price because people will pay it. I saw Marshal go for 50 million on an auction on Facebook.


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 17, 2014)

Swurve said:


> It's because so many people keep questioning popularity when there is one single answer to every single thread that asks the same exact question: people like who they like. It gets so frigging annoying seeing one every single day.



I haven't seen one today, so I'm sorry. If you didn't like it, don't bother commenting. Let the other 10 people who hated on this thread make me feel horrible.


----------



## Gummysaur (Mar 17, 2014)

Now waiting to see when a mod will close this thread because of "hate" aka opinions


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ebony Claws said:


> some people have opinions and want to express them.



That's all I was asking about. All I wanted to know were peoples opinions.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Mar 17, 2014)

But seriously, you know what? I love Marshal. Because when he moves in, I turn into an Animal Crossing millionaire overnight. No other villager can have such a drastic effect on my savings account! 
*#bestvillagerever* *#marshal4life*


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 17, 2014)

Rebeth13 said:


> Oh, he goes for that price because people will pay it. I saw Marshal go for 50 million on an auction on Facebook.



Good night. That's a lot of bells... O_O


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 17, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> Good night. That's a lot of bells... O_O



Yep. XD Glad the person selling him got rich!


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ebony Claws said:


> But seriously, you know what? I love Marshal. Because when he moves in, I turn into an Animal Crossing millionaire overnight. No other villager can have such a drastic effect on my savings account!
> *#bestvillagerever* *#marshal4life*



Haha that's how I'd feel if I had him and should he ask to move!


----------



## sweaterpixels (Mar 17, 2014)

Maybe people want Marshal so badly because lots of other people have him too, so they want to be like others. I see lots of people that have the same dreamies, like Fauna, Merengue, and recently Molly. Why? Because people think they're cute, need that personality type, etc.


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 17, 2014)

sweaterpixels said:


> Maybe people want Marshal so badly because lots of other people have him too, so they want to be like others. I see lots of people that have the same dreamies, like Fauna, Merengue, and recently Molly. Why? Because people think they're cute, need that personality type, etc.



Yeah I see what you're saying. I noticed I have some of the same popular villagers as other people, but on accident. Julian was a random move in, Lolly moved in from my little brother's town (I'm holding her for him right now.), Rosie I did get in an auction though. But I liked Rosie _before_ it was cool. I had her in my first ever Wild World town and wanted her ever since.


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 17, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> Yeah I see what you're saying. I noticed I have some of the same popular villagers as other people, but on accident. Julian was a random move in, Lolly moved in from my little brother's town (I'm holding her for him right now.), Rosie I did get in an auction though. But I liked Rosie _before_ it was cool. I had her in my first ever Wild World town and wanted her ever since.



I personally think Julian is way cuter than Marshal. :3 Mostly because he's a unicorn.


----------



## AnimeK (Mar 17, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> Yeah I see what you're saying. I noticed I have some of the same popular villagers as other people, but on accident. Julian was a random move in, Lolly moved in from my little brother's town (I'm holding her for him right now.), Rosie I did get in an auction though. But I liked Rosie _before_ it was cool. I had her in my first ever Wild World town and wanted her ever since.



I don't see how you can like a villager before it was cool. Since when is it cool to like a villager? They like her for the same reasons you do.
Marshall is popular simply because most people like him. Whether it's looks, personality, or house design, most people have him as a dreamy. It's all just preference, and everyone's tastes in style are different.


----------



## Natzeky (Mar 17, 2014)

I actually got mine as a random move before joining TBT and knowing all the madness that was around him. I personally like him a lot, maybe it's a combination of his appearance, his random dance and comments, the letters he sends etc. I think of it as a whole, I don't know~


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 17, 2014)

Rebeth13 said:


> I personally think Julian is way cuter than Marshal. :3 Mostly because he's a unicorn.



I know, right?! That's why he's one of my favorites!


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 17, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> Now waiting to see when a mod will close this thread because of "hate" aka opinions



You wouldn't last a day on ACC.
totallynotofftopic

I don't have dreamies, which means I don't have heart attacks, which means to me Marshal's just a random villager who's moved into my town.


----------



## sweaterpixels (Mar 17, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> Yeah I see what you're saying. I noticed I have some of the same popular villagers as other people, but on accident. Julian was a random move in, Lolly moved in from my little brother's town (I'm holding her for him right now.), Rosie I did get in an auction though. But I liked Rosie _before_ it was cool. I had her in my first ever Wild World town and wanted her ever since.



Whitney is a pretty popular villager, isn't she? I only like her because she's such a nice looking wolf and I don't need to worry about getting a Snooty. (She was one of my first five.)


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 17, 2014)

AnimeK said:


> I don't see how you can like a villager before it was cool. Since when is it cool to like a villager? They like her for the same reasons you do.



I have always liked her, even before I knew she was popular. I was simply stating that the fact that she's extremely popular has nothing to do with me liking her.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sweaterpixels said:


> Whitney is a pretty popular villager, isn't she? I only like her because she's such a nice looking wolf and I don't need to worry about getting a Snooty. (She was one of my first five.)



Oh, my signature? That was a mistype. It was supposed to be Skye. I lost her a while back due to a TTing incident. I discovered the 16-villager cycle, went through it, and now trying to get Scoot to move. I may get Whitney later, but probably not due to her popularity. I'll probably get a less popular snooty, like Mallary. I really like her.


----------



## AnimeK (Mar 17, 2014)

Zigzag991 said:


> You wouldn't last a day on ACC.
> totallynotofftopic
> 
> I don't have dreamies, which means I don't have heart attacks, which means to me Marshal's just a random villager who's moved into my town.



You should have seen the old app, High School Hero. If your thread didn't have value, you'd get many "rude" comments. On one hand, they could be really offending, but it made the forums really interesting. c:

I have Filbert right now, but if I were to choose between the 2 to keep, I'd choose Marshal. Filbert is alright, but I just like Marshal's design more.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 17, 2014)

He's a cutie Marshmalllow and so fits my food town that i need (eg in my signature)


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 17, 2014)

AnimeK said:


> You should have seen the old app, High School Hero. If your thread didn't have value, you'd get many "rude" comments. On one hand, they could be really offending, but it made the forums really interesting. c:
> 
> I have Filbert right now, but if I were to choose between the 2 to keep, I'd choose Marshal. Filbert is alright, but I just like Marshal's design more.



Sure Marshal's cool. I like Filbert's color though. That's my favorite color. And his personality is like mine. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gizmodo said:


> He's a cutie Marshmalllow and so fits my food town that i need (eg in my signature)



I saw you post somewhere else on here and I read you signature. I thought that was really cool!


----------



## Darumy (Mar 17, 2014)

These threads are kind of rhetorical! I feel like they're made more to start a little circle of "why does everyone like this villager when I don't how silly!" rather than actually discuss or ask the question, since you already know the answer. You /know/ he hits the cute factor for a lot of people, and that's why people want him.

Aesthetics are usually the reason why people put things on their dreamie list, after all. Unless you think Marshal is so morbidly hideous everyone is 1.) delusional 2.) has some kind of personal anecdote to justify wanting him.


----------



## PinkWater (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, OP, why do you like Julian? His another super-popular villager. To each his own, cuz I sure don't get Marshall, either.


----------



## Kanapachi (Mar 17, 2014)

Fancy cute grumpy face squirrel with manners AND he's smug.

#MarshmellowFace4lyfe


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 17, 2014)

PinkWater said:


> Well, OP, why do you like Julian? His another super-popular villager. To each his own, cuz I sure don't get Marshall, either.



I like Julian because he's a unicorn, a gentleman, and my favorite blue color. I had him before I knew he was popular. 

I'm not saying "Everyone who likes Marshal is crazy!!! He should be voided everywhere!!!" I knew he was popular and wanted to know what others thought of him. I like him. I'm just not gonna spend 50+ million bells on him.


----------



## Marii (Mar 17, 2014)

I wish people wouldn't base what villagers they like based on how popular or unpopular they are, and just feel free to like whoever they like. e_e I just like who I like, and my opinions just so happen to be shared by many other people. I wish it could be that simple, and not a matter of "oh, look at me, I have this super popular villager that everyone wants and you don't, hah~" or even, "wow, you guys are all so mainstream; look at me, I feel entitled to brag about how special I am because I like less popular villagers. 8)"

- - - Post Merge - - -



PinkWater said:


> Well, OP, why do you like Julian? His another super-popular villager. To each his own, cuz I sure don't get Marshall, either.



There's nothing to "GET". It's their opinions, after all. >_>


----------



## Vox (Mar 17, 2014)

Some of the hypocrisy in this thread is dizzying, haha.

I've been kinda indifferent about Marshal. I think most people like him because he's cute or because everyone else does. Which is rather high-schoolish. Personally, I find his design rather boring.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 17, 2014)

Marshal is such an overrated character......Hopper is so underrated, yet so awesome!!!!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't know why he is so popular, I have him in my second town and am waiting until I can get somewhere with better internet so I can sell him because I don't like him that much


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Marshal is such an overrated character......Hopper is so underrated, yet so awesome!!!!



I like Hopper cuz of his role in the movie!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 17, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> I like Hopper cuz of his role in the movie!



Honestly his was my favorite part of the movie.


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Honestly his was my favorite part of the movie.



I liked it when the real aliens showed up! And when everyone fell in pitfall seeds!


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 17, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> Sure Marshal's cool. I like Filbert's color though. That's my favorite color. And his personality is like mine.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you! i really hope i complete the town one day


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 17, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Thank you! i really hope i complete the town one day



Please let me know when you do! I'd love to dream of or visit your town!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 17, 2014)

As it's been said, people like what they like.

I personally hate Marshal as a smug. Slap cranky onto him and he'd be fine. I prefer Nibbles and Caroline in the squirrel department, however.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 17, 2014)

This thread and the thread that (should be) below it...hm...


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

How could you not like such a gentleman??


----------



## Big Forum User (Mar 17, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Honestly, I don't know. I'd like to have him to show off.



I know, right?


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> How could you not like such a gentleman??
> View attachment 33684



Because he murder Mia!


----------



## Marii (Mar 17, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Because he murder Mia!



nospoilerpls
I'm sure some people may not have played it. xD


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 17, 2014)

Guys, haven't you seen that scary Marshal worshiper town? O.O He's out there to kill.


----------



## canadasquare (Mar 17, 2014)

All I see are dollar signs


----------



## Punchies (Mar 17, 2014)

A lot of people seem to love Marshal cause he's cute. But imo, I prefer Mint <3 (lol I'm biased)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> How could you not like such a gentleman??
> View attachment 33684



I STILL LOVE THIS PICTURE GDI


----------



## VioletsTown (Mar 17, 2014)

I think its because among the smugs, he has the most mass appeal.  He is small, white and cute.  The only other smug i really like is zell.


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 17, 2014)

VioletsTown said:


> I think its because among the smugs, he has the most mass appeal.  He is small, white and cute.  The only other smug i really like is zell.



No Julian?


----------



## xxLollyxx (Mar 17, 2014)

I love Marshal because I find him cute and he's small and such a flirt. My other preferred smug is Lopez I think he's so handsome lol. I think Marshal does have the biggest appeal...because as someone said he's small, white, and just cute. Julian isn't my cup of tea "looks-wise" but maybe if I gave him the chance he'd grow on me.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 17, 2014)

I still think he's a cutie.


----------



## xxLollyxx (Mar 17, 2014)

Actually since everyone is throwing in favorite squirrels...mine would have to be Pecan aside from Marshal. I think she's gorgeous


----------



## Rozart (Mar 17, 2014)

He has to be the most_ flirty _villager that I've ever come across. He flirts with the girls, he flirts with you. And I think it's doubly cute and hilarious that the arguably most flirty villager some in the form of a small, tiny grumpy-looking, lil' cute squirrel.  How can you not love that?


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 17, 2014)

J087 said:


> I don't get why these threads keep appearing. Probably for the same reason though.



^ this.


----------



## olivetree123 (Mar 18, 2014)

tbh he reminds me of the snot nosed brat on the playground with that rainbow spinny hat thing who'd knock you down punch you in the teeth and steal your giant rainbow lollipop and laugh as you cried while licking the lollipop.

that's why i like him


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 18, 2014)

olivetree123 said:


> tbh he reminds me of the snot nosed brat on the playground with that rainbow spinny hat thing who'd knock you down punch you in the teeth and steal your giant rainbow lollipop and laugh as you cried while licking the lollipop.
> 
> that's why i like him



Lol. That last comment goes quite well with your avatar.


----------



## kite (Mar 18, 2014)

You want to know what's up with Marshal? His tail. It goes _boing boing boing_ as he walks. And his little body, it looks squishy.

All them squirrels are squishy little buggers.


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 18, 2014)

I like the squirrels in general.... Loving both marshal and poppy right now


----------



## Farobi (Mar 18, 2014)

Because hes amazing and popular. Simple as that.


----------



## ALLCAPS (Mar 18, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> I don't get it. Sure he's cool, but my favorite squirrel is Filbert. I'm just wondering why *EVERYONE* seems to want him.



I'll tell you what:







This is Gill. One of my favorite bachelors in Harvest Moon: Animal Parade. Do you see the resemblance?






Once I saw what Marshal looked like, I was like 'yes please'. This was _before_ I knew the concept of dreamies. 

But yes, I love Filbert too. ; w; He's my baby, and he is _way_ harder to find than Marshal.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 18, 2014)

I personally don't mind these questions, everyone has their questions, everyone has their opinions on villagers.

I, for one, would of preferred Marshal if he was unpopular, but it can't be helped he's so wanted by everyone. :c

Reasons? (that I know of mainly) are..

>He fits his smug personality so well. (In my opinion)
>He has a furry tail, mhmm. <3
>He's small and tiny.
>He's a food themed villager, some people want him for their food town. (if your theme is food of course.)
>He's popular, I guess when a villager is popular, people desire him more. I liked him before even knowing he was popular and about "dreamies" though. Just saw him while searching up "villagers".
>He has become a sign of "wealth". Some people have him to show off.
>He's super popular on tumblr because lots of people love drawing him. LOL.
>People just simply like him <333
>He has expensive furniture (sloppy furniture). I saw some people just take his furniture and then sell/give him away.
>Everyone has their opinion on villagers, there is various reasons.

Overall, don't worry. Asking a question is normal. Everyone here has their own questions and curiosity is what makes people grow.

Please do not comment anything inappropriately here, unless it is a comment/answer to her/his question.


----------



## ALLCAPS (Mar 18, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> I personally don't mind these questions, everyone has their questions, everyone has their opinions on villagers.
> 
> I, for one, would of preferred Marshal if he was unpopular, but it can't be helped he's so wanted by everyone. :c
> 
> ...



WAIT THOUGH--

Marshal is a food themed villager??? IS THAT WHY HE REMINDS ME OF A MARSHMALLOW 

_IS THAT WHY HIS NAME IS *MARSHAL*_

...I feel dumb now.

Also, not sure about 'wealth', cuz I got him with the help of kind people (you). ; w; I don't feel rich looking at him, but I do feel proud and happy, teehee. 



J087 said:


> I don't get why these threads keep appearing. Probably for the same reason though.



Curious, though. What reason would that be? o uo??


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 18, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> WAIT THOUGH--
> 
> Marshal is a food themed villager??? IS THAT WHY HE REMINDS ME OF A MARSHMALLOW
> 
> ...



LOL, well that's in my opinion he's a food themed villagers XD
Marshal = Marshmallow. And he's white and small and furry!~

And only a some of people have him to show off etc, it all depends on everyone~
I know of course, you love your Marshal for just him <333


----------



## Rozart (Mar 18, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> I'll tell you what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omygoodness. They really do look alike!_ How did I never notice that?_ 
Gil's my second favourite bachelor in Animal Parade too-- maybe I have a thing for grumpy looking characters haha.


----------



## ALLCAPS (Mar 18, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> LOL, well that's in my opinion he's a food themed villagers XD
> Marshal = Marshmallow. And he's white and small and furry!~
> 
> And only a some of people have him to show off etc, it all depends on everyone~
> I know of course, you love your Marshal for just him <333



No, no, it makes perfect sense to find out he's food-themed. I mean, he _is_ a little marshmallow! And his name is Marshal! It fits! Him and Flurry, all white and widdle and adorbs. <3 

I also love him because I got him with the help of awesome people (you, did I mention?). ; w; He has great sentimental value to me now, apart for being, well, Marshal. 



Rozart said:


> Omygoodness. They really do look alike!_ How did I never notice that?_
> Gil's my second favourite bachelor in Animal Parade too-- maybe I have a thing for grumpy looking characters haha.








Marshal is practically Gill reincarnated as a squirrel. It helps that Marshal is _smug_ and we know Gill is also a smug character. And grumpy looking. And a cutiepatootie. 

When I saw Marshal, I was like 'i gotta have this gill lookalike and i will give him lots of gifts'. It was a shock to find him so expensive when I started to look for villager adoptions. xD


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 18, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> No, no, it makes perfect sense to find out he's food-themed. I mean, he _is_ a little marshmallow! And his name is Marshal! It fits! Him and Flurry, all white and widdle and adorbs. <3
> 
> I also love him because I got him with the help of awesome people (you, did I mention?). ; w; He has great sentimental value to me now, apart for being, well, Marshal.
> 
> ...



oh my gosh, I think i'm in love with gil now


----------



## dogaasu (Mar 18, 2014)

Everyone in this thread seems to be really confused... They keep saying that Marshal is the best smug villager, when they _really_ mean Pietro.






Imagine him flirting with you, wouldn't that make you swoon?


----------



## ALLCAPS (Mar 18, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> oh my gosh, I think i'm in love with gil now








_You understand._



dogaasu said:


> Everyone in this thread seems to be really confused... They keep saying that Marshal is the best smug villager, when they _really_ mean Pietro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nO HELP DO NOT WANT

No, but seriously, I thought he was cute at first... then he started flirting with me... then I saw his house and heard the song he plays... and I was like 'nope'.



Spoiler: O'HARE IS THE BEST SMUG THOUGH, EXCUSE YOU











Marshal is like... 2nd place to O'Hare, okai?


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> Please let me know when you do! I'd love to dream of or visit your town!



I will do! probably take a while though


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 18, 2014)

dogaasu said:


> Everyone in this thread seems to be really confused... They keep saying that Marshal is the best smug villager, when they _really_ mean Pietro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pietro is a good second, but the best Smug is Hans....HE'S A FREAKING YETI!!!


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 18, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> I'll tell you what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I do! And how you feel about Marshal is how I am with Julian. He moved in to my town in July and I didn't discover how popular he is until December.


----------



## Blackreach (Mar 18, 2014)

I think he's okay, and if ppl hate on u for starting a thread about marshal then they can blow me, they're just butthurt LOL


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 18, 2014)

He's a marshmallow. Enough said.


----------



## ALLCAPS (Mar 18, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Pietro is a good second, but the best Smug is Hans....HE'S A FREAKING YETI!!!



I'm sorry, this is a thread about Marshal, buT *O'HARE*. Best smug. Your smugs can't touch this mint choco bunbun. 



averylee97 said:


> I do! And how you feel about Marshal is how I am with Julian. He moved in to my town in July and I didn't discover how popular he is until December.



I'm glad you do! I need more people to see this because IT IS TRUTH. Marshal is my little Gill. <3

I was the same with Julian! xD I really let him move in because he was a cutie unicorn! Then I find out he's actually pretty popular, derp. Then I had to choose between him, Marshal, and O'Hare and the latter two won. Sorry, Julian. ; w;


----------



## cIementine (Mar 18, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> Me too. People have nothing better to do on here than cut us down. Excuse us for having a question!



Maybe you could just search for one of the million threads about it that have popped up next time c:


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Mar 18, 2014)

Meh, I got Marshal from campsite resetting, I didn't even want him honestly I like Shep more then him but I was trying to get either Fang or Chief and I just got fed up, Marshal was the last one I saw in my camp and when I saw that I could get and NOT EVEN A SINGLE VILLAGE FROM THE WOLF LINE in my camp I just said "**** it, I'm done, I'll take Marshal and try again when I decide to let Lionel go."


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 18, 2014)

Thread number 347 on the same subject. I wonder how TBT moderation can allow this.


----------



## Sloom (Mar 18, 2014)

kkate said:


> I agree with you so much. Marshal is overrated.



^ This


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

Flyffel said:


> Thread number 347 on the same subject. I wonder how TBT moderation can allow this.



The same as the endless threads on villager shipping -.-


----------



## Gifti3 (Mar 18, 2014)

I think the answer is pretty obvious...


----------



## A Legend (Mar 18, 2014)

NekoSuke said:


> Meh, I got Marshal from campsite resetting, I didn't even want him honestly I like Shep more then him but I was trying to get either Fang or Chief and I just got fed up, Marshal was the last one I saw in my camp and when I saw that I could get and NOT EVEN A SINGLE VILLAGE FROM THE WOLF LINE in my camp I just said "**** it, I'm done, I'll take Marshal and try again when I decide to let Lionel go."


This Is what i Agree with shep rules!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gifti3 said:


> I think the answer is pretty obvious...


OMg Francine picture...man that's rude!


----------



## kitten9 (Apr 24, 2015)

I love Marshal~
He's a great villager!
Just thought I'd reply and be the 100th one!
Looking for him right now


----------



## tumut (Apr 24, 2015)

He's a chick magnet.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 24, 2015)

because he's tiny but has an expression of an angry man.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 24, 2015)

He's an anime white squirrel thingy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyhook said:


> He's a chick magnet.



Just summed it up right there in a nutshell.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 24, 2015)

u could make a thread like this for any tier 1 villager om g why are these always about marshal?????
his design is cute & many people seem to like squirrel villagers bc their super tiny


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 24, 2015)

Meh, he doesn't look like a Smug at all and that's the main reason why i dislike him (even though he paid off my house in my old town lmao).


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 24, 2015)

I like Marshal, I think he's pretty cute, but I wouldn't have him in my town. If he happened to accidentally move in via the void, I might keep him, but he's not my desired smug.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 24, 2015)

I like his angry little face. But he's not a dreamy of mine or anything


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 24, 2015)

Azabache said:


> Meh, he doesn't look like a Smug at all and that's the main reason why i dislike him (even though he paid off my house in my old town lmao).



So what exactly is a smug supposed to look like?They seem to run the gamut from well-dressed,college professor types like Hippeux and Beardo to young hipster wannabes like Jacques and Eugene.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 24, 2015)

Gummysaur said:


> OMG...a cute squirrel is popular. I don't like him. Why does everyone else like him? I don't like him, so therefore something is wrong with the community because others like him!! Better make yet ANOTHER thread about it that has literally no clear response, because maybe he's a space alien from Pluto and THATS why people like him!



Caroline is a cute squirrel too. I don't get why they like Marshal over Caroline. He looks grumpy while Caroline looks happy. Is there a huge difference?


----------



## peachesandicecream (Apr 24, 2015)

Most of the others smugs bothered me.. I find him very cute and I love him in my town! <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

People like him either because he's cute, he has the sloppy set in his house, or for bragging rights...
My favorite squirrel is Caroline.
Everyone, for some reason, calls him a marshmallow...
he doesn't even remotely resemble a marshmallow


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> People like him either because he's cute, he has the sloppy set in his house, or for bragging rights...
> My favorite squirrel is Caroline.
> Everyone, for some reason, calls him a marshmallow...
> he doesn't even remotely resemble a marshmallow



I agree with the Caroline part. Go Caroline!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 24, 2015)

A headcanon I have about him is the fact that he's a bad guy.


----------



## Millefeui (Apr 25, 2015)

He is not exactly on my top of favorite villagers, but I like the fact he is a cute girly-looking squirrel boy.


----------



## Tikikata (Apr 25, 2015)

I've never had him in my town nor seen him in anyone else's town. My favorite smug is Hans, actually. I don't care if people like or dislike him. It's all up to personal tste. If he ever moved in, I'd be fine with it. I'm not after any real dreamies aside from Bob anyway, lol.


----------



## eggs (Apr 26, 2015)

people think he's cute. a lot of the squirrels are cute, if you ask me.
also, he's smug.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 26, 2015)

I had a dream that this game was 1st person, and Marshal was camping.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 26, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I had a dream that this game was 1st person, and Marshal was camping.



First person Animal Crossing?

Sounds cool...but kinda bleh.


----------



## PinkWater (Apr 26, 2015)

He's just really cute and pouty-looking. But he's got nothing on Julian, imo.


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 26, 2015)

General preference? These threads are so pointless.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 26, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> General preference? These threads are so pointless.



Yep.

Honestly, we need more threads of unpopular villagers rather than Tier 1 villagers.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Yep.
> 
> Honestly, we need more threads of unpopular villagers rather than Tier 1 villagers.



Actually, I would like to stop seeing villager tier threads like this. I think the villager tier system is only meant for a guide to auctions in the VTP, not multiple discussions like this. That, and organizing villagers bases on popularity is more ridiculous than organizing Disney's animated features into eras (such as Dark Era, Disney Renaissance etc, which I am okay with btw).


----------



## KaraNari (Apr 26, 2015)

I love Filbert! I love Poppy, Peanut, and Blaire as well! Marshall moved into my secondary town so I am going to be cycling him out for bells haha


----------



## Millefeui (Apr 29, 2015)

I wish I had Marshall, so I could sell him for an obscene amount of bells or TBT. As far as smugs are concerned I will take Jacques, Lucha or O'Hare over him without thinking twice.


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Apr 29, 2015)

I honestly only want him because he's the villager that shares my birthday. *shrug* I like Peck and Olaf much much better.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Apr 29, 2015)

ALLCAPS said:


> I'll tell you what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love Harvest Moon, god, don't make me want Marshal XD (my town is full and I don't want to kick anyone out haha)

Back to the topic. I think people like him because he's white and fluffy(sorta), so he fits in with the towns that are all pastel-coloured, which there are very very many of


----------



## peppy villager (Apr 29, 2015)

I have Marshal because the smug personality is one of my least favorite and he's the only smug I found to be cute in the slightest. >.>


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 1, 2015)

An image about a certain white squirrel...


----------

